# Environmental Themed Event



## cakeandcarpet (May 8, 2009)

I am catering a champagne pre-party for an event our company is throwing. The main party is being done at a restaurant by their staff, but I am flying solo for the pre-event party. The theme is sustainability and eco-responsibility. The food ideas are already in the bag, but can anyone provide advice on making it look outstanding? My only ideas currently are edible orchids, but if anyone has garmange advice or any tricks to making something stand out, I would greatly appriciate the input. Thanks.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

The term is Garde"Manger 
Carved flowers and animals out of assorted fruits and veges. A palm tree 4 or 5 feet high made from pineapples. Ice carving etc.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I noticed you didn't mention local.....orchids are not local in the USA.....

what's your definition of sustainable, eco responsible?
What's on your menu?


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

use wheatgrass both for stationary and passed displays

a simple but classy look is to use gerber daisies sticking out of wheatgrass
also branches with hanging votives is a very natural chic look

you could also use herbs and fruits and veg for vase displays
as well as tray garnish

eg use a bed of fresh rosemary and have small h-d "hanging" off the tree (a flat presentation)

another way cool stationary riser display is to use a bed of green apples under glass (could be round or rectangular) we've also done this using mini white pumpkins and you can sandwich sliced lemons/oranges/limes between 2 pieces of glass or plexiglass for a great riser

you can find lots of photos on my blogsite
cuisinEtc - a culinary journey via catering

you can also use wheatgrass in containers eg a small hand held chest with skewered items sticking up from the wheatgrass.

we did an event a number of years ago that was environmentally focused art work and we used alot of found items eg old suitcases, oversized spools from the electric company etc to set up a stationary display.


----------

